# xbmc apple tv 2



## AbouZaid (28 Mai 2012)

salut à tous,

Je viens de jailbreak mon apple tv2 ios 5.1.1 et j'ai installé nitotv. J'ai aussi installé xbmc mais une fois l'installation terminée, l'apple tv se bloque sur le menu principale et je ne peux naviguer avec la télécommande.

1er question ; est ce que vous avez une solution pour le blocage?
2ème question : si le problème persiste comment faire pour desinstaller xbmc et installer plex?
3ème question : est ce que plex peut remplacer xbmc pour regarder des films depuis mon mac?

merciiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Odul25 (28 Mai 2012)

AbouZaid a dit:


> salut à tous,
> 
> Je viens de jailbreak mon apple tv2 ios 5.1.1 et j'ai installé nitotv. J'ai aussi installé xbmc mais une fois l'installation terminée, l'apple tv se bloque sur le menu principale et je ne peux naviguer avec la télécommande.
> 
> ...



*1er question* : Il y a surement un probleme de version pour XBMC 

Essaye de faire ça :

Tu te connectes en SSH puis :


```
apt-get update
mkdir -p /Applications/AppleTV.app/Appliances
apt-get install org.xbmc.xbmc-atv2
mkdir -p /Applications/XBMC.frappliance
wget [URL]http://mirrors.xbmc.org/apt/atv2/deb/org.xbmc.xbmc-atv2_11.0-3_iphoneos-arm.deb[/URL]
dpkg -i org.xbmc.xbmc-atv2_11.0-3_iphoneos-arm.deb
rm org.xbmc.xbmc-atv2_11.0-3_iphoneos-arm.deb
```

*2ème question* : Via NitoTV ou SSH

*3ème question* : Bien sûr !!! PLEX est très bien et moins "usine à gaz" que XBMC. Il faut installer le server Plex sur ta bécane. Il ne nécessite donc pas de réglage spécifique.

A noter que *ATV flashBack* constitue une solution vraiment performante ! 

Bon courage


----------



## AbouZaid (28 Mai 2012)

En fait les instructions que tu as cité, je les ai suivi avant et ça m'a bloqué apple tv.
et je viens de la refaire et toujours rien... 

Je fais comment pour désinstaller xbmc en ssh stp?

et puis à ton avis j'installe PLEX ou ATV flashBack?

Ya t il un tuto pour les installer??

merciiiiiiii*
*


----------



## Odul25 (29 Mai 2012)

AbouZaid a dit:


> En fait les instructions que tu as cité, je les ai suivi avant et ça m'a bloqué apple tv.
> et je viens de la refaire et toujours rien...
> 
> Je fais comment pour désinstaller xbmc en ssh stp?
> ...



Pour desinstaller XBMC en SSH il suffit de taper :


```
apt-get remove org.xbmc.xbmc-atv2
```

Pense à confirmer avec un "Y" 

Pour moi le plus performant (ça n'engage que moi) reste ATV flashback qui est conçue par la team de seas0npass MAIS il est payant. Il s'installe à partir d'une application lancé à partir du MAC (ou du PC).

Pour Plex, l'installation se fait via le menu maintenance de seas0npass de ton AppleTV si tu l'as jailbreaké via ce système. Après il te suffit d'installer "Plex média Server" sûr ta bécane et de spécifier le ou les dossiers où se trouvent tes fichiers...

Bon courage


----------



## AbouZaid (30 Mai 2012)

Même en désinstallant xbmc, apple tv est toujours bloquée.

Je crois que je dois faire un nouveau JB...

J'installerais ensuite Plex. Tu aurais une vidéo qui montre comment le faire stp?


----------



## Odul25 (30 Mai 2012)

AbouZaid a dit:


> Même en désinstallant xbmc, apple tv est toujours bloquée.
> 
> Je crois que je dois faire un nouveau JB...
> 
> J'installerais ensuite Plex. Tu aurais une vidéo qui montre comment le faire stp?


En effet, il y a un souci quelque part :-S Je te conseille d'utiliser Seas0npass pour un jailbreak untethered du dernier iOS (si ce n'était pas déjà fait ;-) ). Ensuite l'installation de PLEX est trivial via le menu intégré par seas0npass 

Bon courage


----------



## AbouZaid (30 Mai 2012)

Odul25 a dit:


> En effet, il y a un souci quelque part :-S Je te conseille d'utiliser Seas0npass pour un jailbreak untethered du dernier iOS (si ce n'était pas déjà fait ;-) ). Ensuite l'installation de PLEX est trivial via le menu intégré par seas0npass
> 
> Bon courage



salut,

j'utilise déjà Seas0npass, mais je ne sais pas comment installer PLEX ????

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h01 ----------

Bonsoir, 

je voulais refaire le jailbreak, mais je n'arrive plus a entrer en mode DFU, qlq peut m'aider svp.... :rose:


----------



## Rem64 (30 Mai 2012)

Rebranche l'apple tv 10 seconde sur le secteur et repasse en mode USB et elle devrait passer en DFU.


----------



## AbouZaid (31 Mai 2012)

Rem64 a dit:


> Rebranche l'apple tv 10 seconde sur le secteur et repasse en mode USB et elle devrait passer en DFU.



tu veux dire en même temps?

Je laisse branché le secteur et l'usb et après je retire le secteur?


----------



## Odul25 (31 Mai 2012)

AbouZaid a dit:


> tu veux dire en même temps?
> 
> Je laisse branché le secteur et l'usb et après je retire le secteur?



Appuie sur le bouton menu et play en même temps pendant 7 secondes 

(Normalement Seas0npass te l'indique ;-) ). Sinon tu peux faire comme Rem64, l'alimentation doit être enlevée quand tu es branché sur USB.


----------



## AbouZaid (31 Mai 2012)

Odul25 a dit:


> Appuie sur le bouton menu et play en même temps pendant 7 secondes
> 
> (Normalement Seas0npass te l'indique ;-) ). Sinon tu peux faire comme Rem64, l'alimentation doit être enlevée quand tu es branché sur USB.



En fait j'ai essayé plusieurs fois de faire la manip (je l'ai déjà faite avant et ça a marchée! ), mais ça ne marche pas!!

Donc, ce que je dois essayer, c'est de mettre l'alimentation & usb et puis de retirer le secteur de l'apple tv?

merciiii


----------



## Rem64 (31 Mai 2012)

AbouZaid a dit:


> tu veux dire en même temps?
> 
> Je laisse branché le secteur et l'usb et après je retire le secteur?



Ne surtout pas avoir l'USB avec le secteur en simultané. 
L'idée est d'amorcer le boot de l'apple tv pour qu'elle sorte d'un mode Recovery qui peut être enclenché une fois la restauration faite. Pour ça il faut brancher le secteur sans l'usb pendant 10s pui débrancher l'apple tv.
Ensuite on peut la brancher en USB seulement et effectuer les manies pour le jailbreak.


----------



## Odul25 (31 Mai 2012)

AbouZaid a dit:


> En fait j'ai essayé plusieurs fois de faire la manip (je l'ai déjà faite avant et ça a marchée! ), mais ça ne marche pas!!
> 
> Donc, ce que je dois essayer, c'est de mettre l'alimentation & usb et puis de retirer le secteur de l'apple tv?
> 
> merciiii



Il est vrai que ça peut poser quelques problèmes parfois pour rentrer dans le mode DFU. Branche bien ton AppleTV uniquement avec le cable USB mais pas sur le secteur 


Ensuite, la méthode qui consiste à maintenir les boutons « Menu » et « Play/Pause » de la télécommande enfoncé pendant environ 7 sec. doit fonctionner  Tu dois voir la diode de lApple TV clignoter très rapidement et, à ce moment-là relâche les deux boutons. Si rien ne se passe dans les  quelques sinstant qui suivent, cest que le mode DFU n'est pas enclenché .


Essaye à nouveau de brancher la prise secteur. Lance à nouveau Seas0nPass Tente à nouveau de mettre en  mode DFU, recommence sans et normalement Seas0nPass devrait reconnaitre le mode DFU 


Tu vas y arriver


----------



## AbouZaid (1 Juin 2012)

rien n'y fait je suis bloqué...

Avant d'installer xbmc (qui m'a tout chamboulé), j'arrivais toujours a entrer en mode DFU au premier essaie. Mais là, quand j'appuie sur les deux boutons le voyant ne clignote plus rapidement. Rien ne se passe...

Je ne sais plus quoi faire... ;(


----------



## Odul25 (1 Juin 2012)

AbouZaid a dit:


> rien n'y fait je suis bloqué...
> 
> Avant d'installer xbmc (qui m'a tout chamboulé), j'arrivais toujours a entrer en mode DFU au premier essaie. Mais là, quand j'appuie sur les deux boutons le voyant ne clignote plus rapidement. Rien ne se passe...
> 
> Je ne sais plus quoi faire... ;(


Petite question : as-tu fait une restauration officielle avant de faire le jailbreak à nouveau ? Si non alors fais en une  
Ensuite, fais ton jailbreak normalement


----------



## AbouZaid (1 Juin 2012)

Odul25 a dit:


> Petite question : as-tu fait une restauration officielle avant de faire le jailbreak à nouveau ? Si non alors fais en une
> Ensuite, fais ton jailbreak normalement



j'ai essayé de faire une restaur officielle mais itunes me donne une erreur 1604...:mouais:


----------



## Odul25 (1 Juin 2012)

AbouZaid a dit:


> j'ai essayé de faire une restaur officielle mais itunes me donne une erreur 1604...:mouais:


Aaaaaaaaaaah OK, ça se précise et ceci explique cela 
Tu as quoi comme bécane pour faire les bidouilles : PC ou Mac ?


----------



## AbouZaid (1 Juin 2012)

Odul25 a dit:


> Aaaaaaaaaaah OK, ça se précise et ceci explique cela
> Tu as quoi comme bécane pour faire les bidouilles : PC ou Mac ?



bonsoir,

mac


----------



## Rem64 (1 Juin 2012)

As tu fais une sauvegarde de SHSH avec tiny umbrella?
Si c'est le cas il faut décocher l'option "Request SHSH from Cydia" dans l'onglet "Advanced" puis lancer une restauration officielle. La connection avec Cydia peut bloquer iTunes dans ces cas là! D'expérience !


----------



## AbouZaid (1 Juin 2012)

Rem64 a dit:


> As tu fais une sauvegarde de SHSH avec tiny umbrella?
> Si c'est le cas il faut décocher l'option "Request SHSH from Cydia" dans l'onglet "Advanced" puis lancer une restauration officielle. La connection avec Cydia peut bloquer iTunes dans ces cas là! D'expérience !



non je n'ai pas utilisé tiny umbrella...

simplement Pwnage Tool et SeasOnPass et Itunes.

Je ne comprends plus rien...


----------



## Rem64 (2 Juin 2012)

Dans ce cas oublie ce que j'ai dit. A part recommencer je suis a court d'idée pour restaurer en ce moment


----------



## Odul25 (2 Juin 2012)

AbouZaid a dit:


> non je n'ai pas utilisé tiny umbrella...
> 
> simplement Pwnage Tool et SeasOnPass et Itunes.
> 
> Je ne comprends plus rien...


 
Va dans le Finder puis menu "Aller (barre du haut) puis "Aller au dossier".

Dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre, indique */etc/ * et [ ENTER ]

Dans la nouvelle fenêtre qui s'ouvre dois avoir le fichier "hosts". 

Fais *une copie du fichier "hosts"* sur ton bureau 

Ouvre *le fichier "hosts"* sur le bureau avec TextEdit ou un autre éditeur de texte et ajoute la ligne


```
74.208.105.171 gs.apple.com
```

Indique ton mot de passe administrateur et enregistre tes modifications

Remplace "par écrasement"* l'ancien fichier "hosts"* par celui que tu viens de modifier.

Tu vas devoir t'identifier pour modifier ou déplacer ce fichier
Indique ton mot de passe administrateur

Effectue la restauration via iTunes


----------



## AbouZaid (2 Juin 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ca marche.

J'ai fait la restauration à partir de Itunes et à ma grande surprise, en la connectant à la TV, la télécommande ne marche pas...:rose:

Je crois que c'est ça le vrai problème.

Y a t il un tuto pour utiliser l'iphone à la place de la télécommande svp?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h29 ----------

Je viens de bidouiller un peu la télécommande et elle marche mnt

- Jailbreak terminé.
- Nitotv installé
- je suis entrain d'installer xbmc, en espérant que ça marche cette fois...

je vous remercie infiniment tous pour votre aide si précieuse...


----------



## Odul25 (3 Juin 2012)

AbouZaid a dit:


> merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ca marche.
> 
> J'ai fait la restauration à partir de Itunes et à ma grande surprise, en la connectant à la TV, la télécommande ne marche pas...:rose:
> 
> ...



De rien  L'essentiel c'est que tu y sois arrivé


----------



## AbouZaid (3 Juin 2012)

bonjour,

Merci à tous, j'y suis enfin arrivé. xbmc installé et opérationnel...

Vous êtes tous super...


----------

